# If you ordered Pink Sugar, please read



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I hate to write this post, but I am canceling the Pink Sugar order. Calm down,
please don't throw any thing at me yet  I'm doing my best to watch out for
our group and only get the best FO's I can.

While the Pink Sugar smells lovely and is dark brown, right before I ordered I
just had a urgent feeling that I needed to check the soap made with it again. 
Smelled and looked lovely so I cut a piece and washed with it. To my horror,
the suds are vanilla color. I washed with it over and over , still the same
thing. I know that none of us want soap that lathers brown so I'm just forced
to cancel and refund your money. I just soaped a Pink Sugar sample from another
company (same company that gave us BRV) and it is tan and smells quite lovely. 
Should I keep looking for a Pink Sugar that cures dark, or would you prefer a
Pink Sugar that cures tan? If you are happy with tan, I can order your Pink Sugar from the other company instead 
and we won't have to cancel. If I have enough people tell me they want the one that cures tan (need 35lb min) I will order it right away.
I just need to know what you want. Please let me know right away. 


On a bright note, As soon as the Dragon's Blood is shipped to me I'll let you
know. It lathers clear, I made sure.

I am working on OMH (got the right one, just trying to tie up all these loose ends first) Love Spell and Honey
L'Occitane.

I want to apologize for the problem with the Pink Sugar and tell
you how sorry I am. I am thankful that I caught the problem though, I want the
FO's you buy from me to be the best, I am really trying to look out for the
people on our list.

Tamera (who feels very, very bad


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Tamara, don't feel bad. I think you are going above and beyond to please us. I will be happy with the pink sugar that soaps tan. It doesn't have to be dark for me. I just care that it smells like a good pink sugar. Thank you dear. You are a Champ. Thanks for looking out for our best interest.

Sheryl


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

:yeahthat I agree wholeheartedly with Sheryl. I am so appreciative of what you are doing. I actually would prefer it tan.

Vicki/NC


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Tan is fine with me too! :biggrin


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh no, I really needed pink sugar. You can keep my payment if there is another pink sugar on the near horizon. I don't really care what color it is. I thought all dark soaps had brown lather?


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Ya'll are so wonderful! I'm waiting to hear back from the company tomorrow, our last communication was just before they closed at 5pm. hopefully we can get this going right away.

Anita, 
None of by dark brown soaps lather bown, they all lather white :shrug2

Be checking if you need OMH, I've got a great one getting ready to go on sell!!!!!!!


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Tamara, Ditto to what everyone has posted, I just want it to smell good. Do you all think that vanilla stabilizer from WSP would lighten the brown?
I need to soap Love Spell until Tamara finds one that meets her standards can anyone recommend a supplier that they like.? Dorit


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

IME, most of the Pink Sugars have colored lather. The one that I've used lathers sort of yellowish brown, and I've noticed other people commenting on wishing that their PS didn't have colored lather but that it was worth it if it smelled good. 

Dorit, I like the AHRE Love Spell. 

Looking forward to OMH, Tamera!


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

What is AHRE? I looked for it in suppliers but did not find it there.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Reading the Fragrence review Board I think I will try Candle Science Love Spell until Tamara gets hers done. I noticed that Cranberry Marmalade is no longer "body safe" what's with that? I heard good reviews about it last fall and hopping to soap it for this Fall. What are you all doaping for FAll? Dorit


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

http://www.candlescience.com/fragrance/cranberry-marmalade-fragrance-oil

Candle Science had this listed a body safe. Now it is not? Many of us purchase this in large quantity. I will call them today.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Great! please post what you find out. I'd still like to use it, if at all possible, maybe tweek it a bit ? Thanks. Dorit


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Received an auto response. I will post what I find out.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

AHRE is Aroma Haven/Rustic Escentuals.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I believe I can get the cranberry marmalade, I'll check for sure.

Ok, here's what I found out. I always soap the samples super strong to see if the fragrance will cause the soap to sieze, accelerate etc. If used at the normal amounts we may not have a problem with the lather. Could be that it will be just slightly off I really can't say.

The tan one is very nice, but I asked the company if we could have it just a little stronger (strength was fine, I just like it as strong as possible) and they said no problem and it is in the lab being reformulated as we speak. 

Soooooo, we have these choices........
1) Buy the original Pink Sugar, I can order it today
2) Buy the tan Pink Sugar as is
3) Wait for the reformulation on the tan one (will it still soap tan? Who knows until it's tested)

Let me put this out there, The original Pink Sugar only has a 5lb minimum so if someone wants it asap and the others want to wait, I can split the order as long as we can do at least 5lbs.

You tell me what you'd like to do, this is your sell and you know what you need.

Tamera


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I posted their response in a new thread. I purchased this when it was labeled for skin products.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Saw that, Peggy. Bummer.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I'd totally be in for some cranberry marmalade. As far as the PS I'll wait until you get one you like.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I am in for cran/ marm too.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

I also can wait for the Pink Sugar. I like the lightest lather I can get. 

Vicki/NC


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

I am just happy to be here 

I will go with majority.


----------



## Blackberry Farm (Jul 7, 2011)

:yeahthat

Me too. Majority rules for me.

Of course, I don't really know what I'm doing anyway! It's all education at this point.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Kami & Michele,
:rofl :rofl :rofl Ya'll are great! I'm working on something that should be real good for everyone. Just hang on please.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

The FedEx man just delivered the sample of the Pink Sugar revision. I'm really excited about this, OOB it's the best one I've ever smelled. Now let me get it soaped and we'll just pray it's a go!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

dance: But what is OOB?


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

OOB = Out Of Bottle Sorry :blush


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Not a problem! :biggrin I am still learning the shortcuts to phrases!


----------

